# Anyone else found these Arturia Pigments 3 Templates?



## Flintpope (Jun 20, 2021)

Or is it just me that's dumb? While I love to start a new sound from a blank template (it prompts me to do it differently EVERY time) this handy list has shown me some tricks I didn't know (yes, there is loads I don't know!).

How to get a tune from a noise sample? How to make grains repeat in rhythm? And so on.

Just love this synth.


----------

